# Fsck And Root Script Boot Process



## tangi (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm a little bit confused. Please can you explain me how /etc/rc.d/fsck and /etc/rc.d/root init scripts are called during the boot process?

Actually on FreeBSD 8.3 i386, I expected that only root script is called. And on FreeBSD 8.3 amd64, only fsck script is called.

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 17, 2013)

/etc/rc is run.  In there, you can see it runs rcorder(8) on /etc/rc.d, which produces a list of all those files sorted by dependencies.  Then it runs them.


----------

